

Today Designer Co-Founders are a must. - chromedude
http://venturebeat.com/2011/10/05/design-is-becoming-a-competitive-advantage-for-startups/

======
willpower101
I've been preaching this to my friends.

You know what response I receive most from designers? "I just don't see how I
would fit in or add value?"

Sigh. Too many exceptional people underestimate themselves.

